# rv on fire



## 101276

comming back with my mate on monday from filling up with lpg and petrol
in his winniebago chieftan, so to all rv,ers allways carry decent fire extinguishers.

steve


----------



## 103625

Whoa bad luck that Steve
do you know how it happened


----------



## 89338

Sorry to see that, what caused it.

Regards

Lampie

P.S all our worst fears


----------



## 101276

*more photos*

they have lost everything.


----------



## 101276

*cause of fire*

we dont know what caused the fire just seen smoke comming from underneath, next thing we jumped out flames were everywere with 4 gas cylinders we had just filled up 2 minutes before we thought they were going to blow.
small fire extinguishers were crap so we had to let it burn, i will say something the tanks never blew but the shot flames across the road for 
11/2 hours even the firemen woudnt go near it. 
I also have an rv and for me it was a wake up call we were lucky to come out alive, so to everybody who owns one of these check it regurly.
and keep good extinguishers inside.
be careful.

steve


----------



## billym

Never mind the RV the kids want to know if Lucy is OK


----------



## 101276

*the end of a 34 ft winni chieftan*

a sad loss


----------



## 89338

well trust everyone safe, I do worry about it myself, large petrol fuel tank, large on board Lpg tank were a driving bomb. 

Like I say hope they are well, there by the grace of god !

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 101276

*lucy*

first thing i grabbed


----------



## billym

Thank goodness for that,............. they can go to sleep now


----------



## 101276

*is that julie*

is that you julie,
The only thing we managed to get out was lucy and our mobiles, the couple who owned the m/home were left with what they were wearing.
Have spent the last couple of days trying to house them, everone on our site rallied around with clothes and stuff, they dont have any money only there pensions so the councill will try to help.

steve


----------



## billym

What a nightmare. Someone posted on here a week ago or so about insuring your belongings in a motorhome . Well you may be able to but nobody knows how or simply cannot afford it. When you lose everything you have got what do you do ?...... I know... remember you still have each other..................

Hope they are OK

John... not Julie


----------



## 98585

Having used a Halfords type 1kg vehicle fire extinguisher on fire a year or so ago, I know that they are absolutely next to useless. The one in my RV is similar  So this post has prompted me to do something about it today. 

I have a large 6kg Co2 which I could put in the RV or should I stick with Dry Powder? A goog size say 6kg Dry Powder Extinguisher can cost around £60 and I thought that a small price to pay after looking at the photos.

So my question is. Cheap Co2 (because I already have it) or Dry Powder?


----------



## sallytrafic

jimjam said:


> Having used a Halfords type 1kg vehicle fire extinguisher on fire a year or so ago, I know that they are absolutely next to useless. The one in my RV is similar  So this post has prompted me to do something about it today.
> 
> I have a large 6kg Co2 which I could put in the RV or should I stick with Dry Powder? A goog size say 6kg Dry Powder Extinguisher can cost around £60 and I thought that a small price to pay after looking at the photos.
> 
> So my question is. Cheap Co2 (because I already have it) or Dry Powder?


Don't rule out AFFF jimjam much better than CO2 and much less messy than dry powder (and about as efficient) I went to my local firestation and a station officer confirmed my choice of AFFF. AFFF is better for any fuel fire but not recommended on electrical items. In practice with RCD trips electricity not a problem.


----------



## 98585

sallytrafic said:


> jimjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having used a Halfords type 1kg vehicle fire extinguisher on fire a year or so ago, I know that they are absolutely next to useless. The one in my RV is similar  So this post has prompted me to do something about it today.
> 
> I have a large 6kg Co2 which I could put in the RV or should I stick with Dry Powder? A goog size say 6kg Dry Powder Extinguisher can cost around £60 and I thought that a small price to pay after looking at the photos.
> 
> So my question is. Cheap Co2 (because I already have it) or Dry Powder?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rule out AFFF jimjam much better than CO2 and much less messy than dry powder (and about as efficient) I went to my local firestation and a station officer confirmed my choice of AFFF. AFFF is better for any fuel fire but not recommended on electrical items. In practice with RCD trips electricity not a problem.
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of Foam, because of the electricity aspect, but thinking about it, its foam that you see them using on aircraft fires (I think). Foam is much cheaper than dry powder and less messy as you say. A 6kg Foam only costs around £50, a small price to pay.


----------



## 88927

Thanks for this timely warning Steve. Very sad indeed.
Perhaps you could pass on our best wishes for the future to your friends, I am sure that everyone on MHF will join me in that sentiment.
Maybe we could all have a whip round to help them, possibly a raffle at the Global Rally?
Time to check extinguisher.... Perhaps Jock could offer some advice as to what we need to get.
Please all remember that although this sad story is about an American RV, it could happen to any one of us.........
Thanks again Steve for highlighting this.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

Everyones worst nightmare .. the couple must be devastated.. lucky they have friends to help out, I hope they recover from the ordeal and replace their RV with the insurance money..

On extinguishers, there is no single 'best' to carry, AFFF is a good all rounder but not for chip or fat pan fires .. it will have the same disastrous effect as water.. 
Dry powder is also a good all rounder but has a tendency to compact down due to the vibration of the vehicle.. this can render it useless. If you have one check it occasionally by turning upside down and feel if the powder moves around .. if not discard it. 
A fire blanket is best for cooker fires.

I have a fire blanket near the kitchen and a 1kg and 2kg powder by the exit door, I also have a small half kg in the bedroom and another by the drivers seat..

Looking at the pictures I doubt if any type of extinguisher would have helped, it looks as though the fire started in the engine bay, probably a fuel leak and fanned by the wind it would have spread very quickly .. 

There are plenty of sites giving advice on choosing ..

I think I will add an AFFF to my arsenal ..

http://www.fire.org.uk/FireNet/x2.php


----------



## artona

Hi

What a terrible incident, I am glad life was not lost.



> I have a fire blanket near the kitchen and a 1kg and 2kg powder by the exit door, I also have a small half kg in the bedroom and another by the drivers seat..


The placement of fire protection equipment, as in Jim's example is as vital as the equipment itself.

It is worth playing out scenarios e.g. If a fire breaks out at night in the kitchen when everyone is asleep, if mum and dad are asleep at the back is there a fire extinguisher within reach to enable them to get to the children who might be at the front

stew


----------



## 95633

Another thing to do is check the little powder extinguisher that comes with most RVs.

1) Is it still in date

2) Every couple of months, give it a GOOD shake as the powder can settle into a chunk of solid powder and will be totally useless (not that they are intended for much anyway)

I think I posted this picture before - it is thought the owners put their BBQ into the bay before it had cooled down.

Paul


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just to add my tenpennyworth. Either use AFFF or Dry powder. Never use the two together as Dry Powder breaks down the foam.

And just to add I don't think anyone would have had much chance to save the RV. Especially if it starts underneath there is not a lot you can do but to leave it and call the Fire Bobbies out and stand well back. If you can get to gas bottle try and remove them to a safe place but don't put your selves at risk, it just isn't worth it. You can replace plastic and metal you can't replace you.

Johnny F


----------



## 100836

very sad news and glad everyone is ok, if there is a whip round i would be very happy to contribute. perhaps if they or someone sets up a paypal account or something then I and folks could make a jesture that way

just a thought and best wishs to them both


----------



## annetony

How Terrible, 8O I just hope your friends are okay, the pictures drive it home just how devastating a fire in a motorhome can be, there is nothing much left of it, Pass our best wishes onto your friends and let them know we are thinking of them and hope they get everything sorted out quickly

Anne & Tony


----------



## 88927

HughJardon said:


> perhaps if they or someone sets up a paypal account or something then I and folks could make a jesture that way
> 
> just a thought and best wishs to them both


Great idea Hugh. I think it would be really nice if, we as a community, could help out one of our own. Really positive action by way of a small donation will make a big difference to someone who, through no fault of their own, has lost everything in their RV.
Please try to sort something out Steve and post where we can send contributions.
Can this thread be "stickied" please mods?????

Keith


----------



## TheBoombas

Just remember folks, that in truth any fire extinguisher should only be used to aid exit from the vehicle!
I don't think it wise to get up close (as you would need to with a small extinguisher) Remember were talking about volitile liquids here.

Get good insurance, but most of all Get everyone out and get away...
Life can not be replaced! everything else can be at some time.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 100836

kands said:


> Great idea Hugh. I think it would be really nice if, we as a community, could help out one of our own. Really positive action by way of a small donation will make a big difference to someone who, through no fault of their own, has lost everything that they possess.
> Keith


ok money is pledged, i have set up a separate thread to get the ball rolling

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-30155.html

hopefully it will help them and i hope they will be happy to accept this gesture.....

if their friends set up a paypal account for them then we are in good shape


----------



## Duadua

Hi

Carrying on from the above, I have seen this

http://www.actfire.co.uk/category/extinguishers/foam/

which may be of interest.


----------



## 101276

*paypal account*

i would love to set up a paypal account for them but do not know how.
but i am sure they would appreciate that as they only have there pension to rely on, and we all know how long insurance companies can take.

if anyone can help feel free to speak with them

ian and dawn 07836582501


----------



## mauramac

So sorry to hear about your friends, must have been a terrible shock for them. Please include my best wishes with all the others on here.

This terrible accident has just brought it home to me how awful it must be to see your motorhome go up in smoke. 

The fact that this couple need financial help at this dreadful time with only their pension to live on makes me wonder what will happen to them and people like them if and when they can no longer use their motorhome.

Thanks for posting the pictures I am sure it will certainly make everyone more aware of just how fragile our safety can be.

I hope your friends are feeling a bit better now and recovering from the shock.

Maura


----------



## 88927

mauramac said:


> I would hope the powers that be would take care of you by way of accommodation but just how much help will they offer?
> 
> The fact that this couple need financial help at this dreadful time with only their pension to live on makes me wonder what will happen to them and people like them if and when they can no longer live full time in their motorhome.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures I am sure it will certainly make everyone more aware of just how fragile our safety can be.
> 
> I hope your friends are feeling a bit better now and recovering from the shock.
> 
> Maura
> 
> Maura


Hi Maura
The short answer to your concern is that the local authority are doing very little to help out. A lesson to us all....................

Keith


----------



## Duadua

Monaco Steve and Nuke 

Can someone arrange and organise a years MHF subscription for them so that they might feel the warmth and strength of the MHF community? 

I do not know whether or not they have internet access, but assume Steve can let them know? 

I imagine being able to read any messages or offers of help for them might give them some strenght in what must otherwise be a shocking time. 

Duadua

PS Apologies if I am repeating myself on different threads, but I feel the cause is more than justified.


----------



## mauramac

kands said:


> Hi Maura
> The short answer to your concern is that the local authority are doing very little to help out. They are using the old "Because you sold your house to buy the motorhome, means that you have made yourselves homeless".
> A lesson to us all....................
> Keith


Oh dear, that is awful, especially if you have no family to help out. I suppose there is a lesson there as you say.

Maura


----------



## pjos11

Nichola and I have just sent £20 via internet transfer. Can it be comfirmed they received it? It was tricky to do!
May we wish you all the best and if we can do anything else please contact us. Our prayers are with you.


Paul and Nichola


----------



## Duadua

pjos and anyone else

I think in times like these we should not be asking for a receipt or confirmation.

I really think they have more things to do than to worry about your confirmation / comfort.

Just my point of view of course.

Imagine if everyone asked for confirmation. What a job that would be. Do you expect them to call the bank?


----------



## pjos11

Duadua I did not want a receipt for my own purpose :? 

I only wanted to know they got it because if not I would send it another way so as to make sure they DO get it at this time. :lol: Think you kind of jumped into that post :lol:


----------



## baldlygo

I've done an Internet transfer but I fear it might take 4 working days to get there. Actually, with hindsight, a Paypal payment would have been better since that would have been more or less instant. With Internet transfers the big Banks will be investing your money until they can't keep it any longer :evil: 

Paul


----------



## sallytrafic

Baldlygo

It gets to your paypal account instantly but if you then try and withdraw money to your bank that takes much longer. Also in order for them to withdraw the money they need a premium account which takes time to set up. (They take a small amount of money from the account and you have to tell them how much).

This is off topic but will serve as a bump


----------



## nukeadmin

> Can someone arrange and organise a years MHF subscription for them so that they might feel the warmth and strength of the MHF community?


I am sure that could be arranged, do they have internet access though ?


----------



## Duadua

Nuke

Thanks for that.

Suggest you PM Monacosteve.

Duadua


----------



## 96097

Hi all

As one of the threads has been locked, I will post link to that thread as it might be difficult for some to access the posts as the thread will no longer appear on front page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=30172

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita

mangothemadmonk said:


> Just to add my tenpennyworth. Either use AFFF or Dry powder. Never use the two together as Dry Powder breaks down the foam.
> 
> And just to add I don't think anyone would have had much chance to save the RV. Especially if it starts underneath there is not a lot you can do but to leave it and call the Fire Bobbies out and stand well back. If you can get to gas bottle try and remove them to a safe place but don't put your selves at risk, it just isn't worth it. You can replace plastic and metal you can't replace you.
> 
> Johnny F


Hi all,

I have only just come across this thread, although I appeared to be online, (forgot to log off)

Absolutely devastating for the occupants to have lost everything. Johhny F (Mango), and I have seen this loss of property and belongings many times in our careers. Thankfully, there was no loss of life.........on this occassion.

I concurr completely with the above advice, as given by Johhny. This fire would not have been extinguished by the occupants with any first aid firefighting media, unless they were able to access the point of ignition..............at it's exact time of ignition, and even then, the source of ignition, would had to have been isolated, to prevent the further spread of fire.

It will be of little consolation for them to know, that there was, in all probability, nothing that they could have done, once the fire was discoverd/established.

For the rest of us, please remember to.........

*Get Out - Stay Out - Call The Fire Service Out.*

Our best wishes for help and aid from the authorities, as well as from fellow MH'ers, go out to the occupants.

J & R.


----------



## Moandick

*Ian & Dawn*

I know Ian and Dawn quite well, after having worked with them at certain times during the last couple of years. 
I thoroughly accept and agree that we as motorhomers can and should have a 'whip-round' to help Ian & Dawn in their short term needs .

Dick


----------



## LC1962

Dick has a very valid point here.....perhaps this thread would be better running in the members bar away from "public" gaze ?????


----------



## mauramac

I can totally understand wanting the freedom of having a lovely MH or RV to roam freely about the country 
I feel terrible for these nice people but I can't imagine not having a back up plan of some sort.


Maura


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Has anyone asked them if they do want charity? Some people can be very proud.

Johnny F


----------



## 101276

*ian and dawn*

some people are not in the position to have a back up,
and for your info they did not even know people were sending in money and clothes etc. and when you have a very old motorhome the insurance is not going to be very much and when when you have lost eveything any help is much appriciated. so give them a break

steve


----------



## mauramac

Steve,

I think there has been a bit of a misunderstanding, probably my fault for not concentrating properly.

I will PM you if that is ok.

Maura


----------

